# Down in Somersety



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Subject: Down in Somerset 








A football fan is drinking in a Somerset bar, when
he gets a call on his mobile phone. He hangs up, grinning
from ear to ear, and orders a round of drinks for
everybody in the bar, announcing his wife has just given
birth to a typical Somerset baby boy weighing 25 pounds. 

Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 25
pounds, but the football fan just shrugs and replies, 'That's
about average in Somerset... like I said, my boy's a
typical Somerset baby boy. Gonna be a football player.' 
Congratulations showered him from all around, amid
many exclamations of 'WOW!' One woman actually
fainted due to sympathy pains. 

Two weeks later, he returns to the bar. The bartender
says, 'Say, aren't you the father of that typical Somerset
baby that weighed 25 pounds at birth?
Everybody's been making bets about how big he'd be in
two weeks. So, how much does he weigh now?'


The proud father answers, 'Twenty pounds.'
The bartender is puzzled, concerned and a little
suspicious. 'What happened? He already weighed 25
pounds the day he was born!' 

The Somersetman takes a slow swig of his Pint of Scrumpy,
wipes his lips on his shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender
and proudly says,





'Had him circumcised...'


----------

